# my shot of pontins Hemsby sept 2012



## alex76 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hay folks well after seeing this site a good couple of times posted on forums I had to pay the place a visit as there is not much time left as planning permission has been granted earlier this yeah for housing.
Visited with my fellow explorers chris34 & kathyms 
So for those who have not seen it yet a wee bit of history 
Pontins, which was founded in 1946 by Fred Pontin, who specialised in half-board and self-catering breaks for British holidaymakers. Over the years the pontins brand has been sold to many different companies the last owner Ocean Parcs bought the chain of seven resorts for £46 million. 
Hemsby was built in the early part of the 1950’s but due to the decline in bookings and needing a refurbishment Ocean Parcs decided to close this site as well as Blackpool and jersey so in January 2009 Hemsby seeing its last guests and closed it gates for the last time. Over the years the site has seen many famous acts like Carol Lee Scott AKA Grotbags and Timmy Mallett.














And many apologies for the lack of internals as due to many break-ins and vandalism the place is locked tighter than a nun’s lily pad and just getting into the grounds and having a mooch around was like a stealth SAS mission 
So ladies and Gents my shots of pontins Hemsby
























































thanks for looking peeps


----------



## alex76 (Sep 16, 2012)

just noticed i miss the s out in the title shot not hot duh!!! any way of changing that please mods


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hope you gave the climbing wall go...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 16, 2012)

alex76 said:


> just noticed i miss the s out in the title shot not hot duh!!! any way of changing that please mods



Click the "Edit" button


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah Grotbags!! 

Nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## alex76 (Sep 16, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Hope you gave the climbing wall go...*



hell no had enough climing with the fence wih all the camera gear on me back that was a task and a half with out being spotted :wideeyed:


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great post. Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 16, 2012)

Very interesting report & photos.


----------



## alex76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys and gals i am currently hunting down old photos and such the like of how she looked in her hayday. it is such a shame see the place in such a state and looking sorry for her self after all the year of giving familys great and joyfull holidays where now its trashed and robbed of its copper and such the like where no one will folk out to restore just to be bullldosed for its land


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good report and photos. Agree it is a shame to see it as it is now.


----------



## Chris34 (Sep 17, 2012)

alex76 said:


> hell no had enough climing with the fence wih all the camera gear on me back that was a task and a half with out being spotted :wideeyed:



At least you didn't nearly tear the fence down getting over it 

I need to go on a diet....


----------



## alex76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris34 said:


> At least you didn't nearly tear the fence down getting over it
> 
> I need to go on a diet....



mate i only wish i had me camera out in time to catch the expression on ya face when i herd the wood crack would of been the best pic of the day :twitcy:


----------



## kathyms (Sep 20, 2012)

i realy wish i could have got in that one. love your pic tho alex.


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 27, 2012)

Smart thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 27, 2012)

> Over the years the site has seen many famous acts like Carol Lee Scott AKA Grotbags and Timmy Mallett.



Oh, no. I missed all that. And I'll never have the chance again. I'll die with a life unenriched. How sad.


----------



## alex76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Oh, no. I missed all that. And I'll never have the chance again. I'll die with a life unenriched. How sad.



most kids never herd of timmy or grotbags they ent lived lol grotbags has got a facebook page funny as BRATS love it


----------



## NatTC (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats sad esp as I had holiday there in its very last year, not that anyone knew that! It was a sh*hole though!


----------



## alex76 (Oct 25, 2012)

NatTC said:


> Thats sad esp as I had holiday there in its very last year, not that anyone knew that! It was a sh*hole though!



I did hear that it was run down and dear say thats what doomed the gaff and the owners really did not want to spend any money on the place


----------



## maxmix (Oct 29, 2012)

Some interesting shots, always sad to see a place like this past its best I think


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely shots dude! Never been here, but still get a sense of nostalgia seeing it!! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## alex76 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers Mr x ;-)


----------

